# A real 'Eye Opener'



## Michael.

.




This one has just arrived.


A son confronts the resentment towards his father only to realise his true intentions. 


It is a real 'Eye Opener' and it brought a tear to my eye.
.


https://www.youtube.com/embed/1DUYlHZsZfc#t=434


.


----------



## Ina

Michael, That make me wonder why we seem to learn more about our loved ones after there gone. Then you end up with the, "If I had only know", guilt. :notfair:


----------



## Judi.D

This is a wonderful video. However, perhaps if his dad had included him in the actual giving part there would be no guilt. The young boy would have understood the idea rather than just paying taxes to a jar. I think sometimes we feel we are protecting our children from the harsh realities of life, but instead are actually robbing them from learning the meaning of true compassion and kindness.


----------



## Michael.

I believe both of you are correct. 

We as parents are often at fault for not keeping our children/grandchildren in the loop.


----------



## Mirabilis

I agree!  I always keep my son in the loop because I want him to learn from me.  I would never leave things unexplained - it's unfair.  The one thing I have learned as an adult though (since we are on the subject of resentment) is that sometimes parents show us love in different ways than expected.  Mom never hugged me or kissed me and I grew up feeling unloved and unwanted but watching her as I grew older, I realize that her way of showing you love is by doing things for you.  I would come home from college to find my clothes washed and folded on my bed or she would surprise me on my birthday with a sweater that she knew I needed.  Once I realized this about her, then I realized how much I have been missing by not appreciating the little things she did (and still does) for me.


----------



## valentine

So beautiful!  Thank you for posting this lovely video.


----------



## Lynda

Amen.


----------



## hellomimi

Mirabilis said:


> I agree!  I always keep my son in the loop because I want him to learn from me.  I would never leave things unexplained - it's unfair.  The one thing I have learned as an adult though (since we are on the subject of resentment) is that sometimes parents show us love in different ways than expected.  Mom never hugged me or kissed me and I grew up feeling unloved and unwanted but watching her as I grew older, I realize that her way of showing you love is by doing things for you.  I would come home from college to find my clothes washed and folded on my bed or she would surprise me on my birthday with a sweater that she knew I needed.  Once I realized this about her, then I realized how much I have been missing by not appreciating the little things she did (and still does) for me.


This reminds me of the 5 languages of love. I know I  score highest in acts of service, followed by words of affirmation, touch,  quality time and receiving gifts. I make sure to find out my loved ones language of love to understand them better and so I can also express the kind of love they long from me.


----------

